# Moving to Durban from UK



## Tonyj (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi all,

Im currently a UK citizen and my life partner is a SA citizen. We ve been living in London together for 4 years now and have plans to move back to Durbs. Im thinking I understand the spousal visa bit, and get that before you arrive in SA to stay for 2 years ( without working). That will have to be renewed every 2 years, and what is the possibility that they wont and Ill be asked to leave SA???

Everyone seems to be chatting about having to find a job once there, and apply for a permit with the employers sponsorship, and this taking ages?! Im planning on becoming self employed once in SA....So my big question is how the hell do I go about this, and what are the restrictions, as its a little more unorthodox than simply applying for a permanent position with a company. Its only going to be a very very small fry business/ part time - crafts, that may not even take off.

Any information would be brill!:clap2:

Cheers guys.


----------

